# Rotisserie for WSM 18.5



## biaviian (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anybody figured out how to put a rotisserie in one of these?  I know you can get extension rings/kits for the 22.5" model but I haven't been able to find one for the smaller cooker.


----------



## nwdave (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry, don't mean to rub it in but the rotisserie function that I adapted to the Weber OTG Grill works great on the 22.5.  All storebought, so to speak.  How about cannibilizing a old 18.5 to make the support ring, to fit in the top of your 18.5, the attaching the supports for the rotisserie bar and motor?  Or do you know a fab shop that could roll some metal into the diameter you need and you could add in the supports?


----------



## shortend (Sep 23, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> Has anybody figured out how to put a rotisserie in one of these?  I know you can get extension rings/kits for the 22.5" model but I haven't been able to find one for the smaller cooker.


I have an 18.5 WSM, as well as just about everything else that Weber makes. I had a welder/metal fab friend make a ring for it. I use the Rib-O-Lator rotisserie unit on it. Work very well for roasts and birds. Can't use the Rib-O-Lator trays, because it's too small in diameter. The handle end sticks out a little further than the 22.5, but doesn't seem to hamper the function of the rotisserie in any way. Balance is fine. He made the brackets to fit the battery operated rotisserie motor. Not hard to duplicate. He works for BBQ. Says, he can't get anything like it around here. I'll bet you've got one like him around your area, too. Show up with a warm rack of sliced ribs to pass around and see what happens!!


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd love to have one also. Don't understand why they couldn't make a smaller version for the 18.5 unless there just isn't enough demand for it.


----------

